# Clock Hand Removers ?



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

which type guys ??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clock-Hands-Removal-Tool-/390569716509?pt=UK_Clocks&hash=item5aefc4eb1d

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clock-hands-remover-or-puller-GOOD-QUALITY-repairs-movements-clockmakers-tool-/200886600796?pt=UK_Clocks&hash=item2ec5c6445c


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

cant you guys recommend to me the best type to get ?? is one better than the other ??


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

im not a clockmaker but i'd go for the second one , the first one there seems to be quite a large gap between the centre pin and the edges which might bend the handset (tho i might be totally wrong) , im sure one of the clockmakers or breakers will be here in short order


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

pugster said:


> im not a clockmaker but i'd go for the second one , the first one there seems to be quite a large gap between the centre pin and the edges which might bend the handset (tho i might be totally wrong) , im sure one of the clockmakers or breakers will be here in short order


Thanks for your reply anyway :thumbup:


----------



## davycrocket (Mar 19, 2013)

Dave

If you are going to get one, then go for the first type (the round one)

The second type looks as though you would have trouble getting it between the minute and the hour hand .

However I have rarely needed to use a puller for the hands on a clock , but I do have a selection of the round ones . .

Some rear wind mantel clocks with a non opening front bezel and glass do have hand that are quite firmly pressed on, needing a puller.

Most typical front wound mantle clocks have a minute hand that fits onto a square, and is held on with a small round knurled nut , or a taper pin though a hole in the end of the centre arbor. .

Once the nut or the taper pin is removed the hand comes off easily . There is usually a small domed washer in front of the hand .

The hour hand on most clocks is a light friction fit onto the pipe of the hour wheel. To remove the hand, turn it, holding it near the inner end, and letting it slip, pull a little whilst still turning it. It should come off quite easily. The same goes for putting it back on . Once on, you can turn it to the correct hour to match up with the striking .. This technique of turning the friction fit hand can be a quick way to put the striking correct again on an older clock that has what is known as locking plate striking . On this type of clock. if the striking gets out of sync because the strike runs out of power before the going train (For the Time), it will stay out of sync untill you put it right again . Later clocks with rack type striking will stay in sync regardless of whether the strike train has been wound or not .

The hand on a Longcase clock is usually fastened quite securely to the hour pipe to ensure that is stays synchronised with the hour snail to ensure correct striking .

Rgds

Davycrocket


----------



## davycrocket (Mar 19, 2013)

Perhaps the moderator of the forum could tell me why having edited my post above a second time with quite a bit more information , I was informed in red that I was not authourized to edit the post , and it ditched my edit ,but I noticed it logged the time that I hit 'Save Changes '.as an Edit ????!!!.

Davycrocket .


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

davycrocket said:


> Dave
> 
> If you are going to get one, then go for the first type (the round one)
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply m8 :thumbup:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

davycrocket said:


> Perhaps the moderator of the forum could tell me why having edited my post above a second time with quite a bit more information , I was informed in red that I was not authourized to edit the post , and it ditched my edit ,but I noticed it logged the time that I hit 'Save Changes '.as an Edit ????!!!.
> 
> Davycrocket .


Hi Davy there is a time limit on when you can edit a post, this stops posts and threads from being altered and therefore losing the... well 'thread'! its somewhere between 5 and 15 mins after you first post, probably best to put additional information in a new reply.


----------



## davycrocket (Mar 19, 2013)

no8yogi

Thank you for the Info.

Rgds

Davycrocket


----------

